# Freundesliste in D3 funktioniert nicht



## Loratus (16. Mai 2012)

Kann mir jemand erklären, warum ich meine ganzen battle.net Freunde in Diablo nicht sehe, und sie mich aber schon?
Es funktioniert auch nicht, dass ich sie neu hinzufüge, und in WoW seh ich dass sie D3 spielen.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe.

Mfg
Loratus

*edit*
Hab nun an meinem PC mit dem Acc meiner Freundin eingeloggt: Ich sehe ihren erstellten Char nicht und nicht ihre Freundesliste.

Sie hat an ihrem PC mit meinem Acc eingeloggt: Sie sieht meinen erstellten Char nicht, aber sieht meine FL.


----------



## Ogil (17. Mai 2012)

Schau unter Optionen -> Account welche Region ausgewaehlt ist. Wahrscheinlich spielt einer von Euch auf EU-Servern und der andere auf US-Servern oder Asia-Servern. Man kann zwar ueberall spielen - aber Freundesliste, Chars, AH usw. sind getrennt.


----------

